# Glock 23 reloads



## Jefflesh (Apr 30, 2010)

I bought a glock 23 a few months back and shoot reloads through it often. Never had a problem with them bit I am noticing a small lip developing on the bottom of the brass after it's resized. I know this is from the brass bulging and I have read that aftermarket barrels work pretty well to prevent this issue. The question I have is, what barrel do you guys recommend? Seems like the lone wolf and storm lake seem nice but I would like to hear from glock owners that have aftermarket barrels.

Thanks for your time.

Sincerely,

Jeff


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I like Bar Sto barrels and from what I have heard the other barrels mentioned are quite good too but the only reason I have them is to change to a different caliber - i.e. 40S&W to 9mm.

I've shot 100's of reloads in my G23 with no issues. I use nickel plated cartridges with Montana Gold 165 gr FMJ and usually run 90% of max powder Accurate#2 . 

There is some concern about shooting straight lead in the hexagonal Glock barrels and a lot of folks will switch barrels for that reason but I reload with FMJ's so no need to switch.


----------



## Jefflesh (Apr 30, 2010)

SaltyDog,

Thanks for the reply. I think that I might just try lightening up my loads a little bit, I read that this also helps...saves me $130 too. I'll be sure to keep the forum updated as to my findings.

Like you, I only shoot FMJ reloads, I read a lot of bad things about shooting lead bullets from the Glock barrels.

Thanks again.

Sincerely,

Jeff


----------



## wkister029 (Jun 24, 2009)

Doing lighter loads doesn't work quite that well, Glock makes their barrels to maximum SAAMI spec which means the case will have to expand to seal the chamber. Great for reliability but it is terrible on brass life. Any of the aftermarket barrels will stop this issue and you get the added benefit of being able to shoot lead bullets without jackets if you want to do it on a more economical basis.


----------



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

I shoot reloads out of my 23 and have had zero problems and to top it off I have shoot well over 500 of lead reloads, just have to load them a little hotter. The main reason I can shoot lead without worry is that I acquired my 23 from my dad after around 5,000 rounds and I'm sure I have shot that many through it as well. But I agree there are many people that tell me I am going to destroy my barrell or my hand for shooting lead. I just laugh, my barrel looks brand new!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Bar-sto indicates that gunsmitthing is required to fit the barrel. They will do it (for a fee) if you send them your pistol. But does that mean the the old barrel won't fit?

See: http://www.barsto.com/gunsmithing.cfm


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

From what I understand, the fitting is done to the barrel, so there should be no change in the slide/frame. I also believe most of their barrels drop right in, but some MAY require fitting.


----------

